# Feeding mollies veggies?



## Cattius (Nov 5, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone here feeds their mollies vegetables? I've read a lot of information saying they eat a ton of vegetation in the wild. I have algae in the tank, but it's not really the thread algae they eat a lot of.
If you do feed your mollies some kind of plant material, how do you prepare it?

Thanks


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Of course!

Peas: I start with frozen peas, defrost and pop them out of their shells.

Green beans: I also start with frozen, defrost and slice them lengthwise. The fish eat the tender insides first, and work their way out to the skin. Otos especially do this.

Zucchini and many other soft vegetables, broccoli crowns, and firmer greens, fresh peas and green beans: Blanch them until they are still sort of firm, but the color has brightened. Microwave works fine, too. Just do not overcook. They will fall apart in the tank. 

Yams, butternut and other hard squashes, pumpkin, broccoli stems: Cook it the way we like it. Baking leaves it firmer, less likely to fall apart in the tank than boiling. Boiling is fine for broccoli stems, these seem to stay intact pretty well. The outer skin may still be firm, but the inside will be tender. 

Fresh fruit, cucumber, most tender greens like lettuce and spinach: Feed fresh, no cooking. Strawberries, oranges, melon... To serve oranges I slice them really thin. The fish like the same part we do, and snails will gather on the rind. Easy to remove them and toss them into the tanks with Loaches.

If you get an Algae clip you can attach anything to the side of the tank. Many upper or mid-tank fish prefer not to eat off the bottom. If the vegies float the clip also holds them firmly so the fish can take bites. 

Some fish will really go to town on some fruits and vegies and will ignore others. Add small amounts at first. If you have nocturnal fish, then it is OK to leave the foods in overnight. Plecos, Loaches and many others will eat vegies, but may not be so bold during the day. If there are just Mollies and other diurnal fish, then serve the food in the morning and remove it in the evening.


----------



## Cattius (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Diana. 

I tried a small piece of lettuce tonight and they curiously nibbled at it a bit but didn't eat all of it. The gourami even took a bite. I'll have to experiment with some of the other foods you've mentioned.


----------

